# Getting sleepy while sitting at the computer composing



## Andrajas (Jan 16, 2021)

So for some time now, I’ve noticed that I’m getting more and more sleepy when composing. This leads to more breaks and I usually can’t work for very long before I need to step away from the computer. Feels like I’m falling asleep sometimes at the screen. I would say this happens more during the day than later at night.

I’m still quite young, I exercise regularly and I’m currently in my best shape ever. I eat well etc. 

Does anyone have the same problem and do you deal with it/solve it.
Thanks!


----------



## Mark Kouznetsov (Jan 16, 2021)

Do you actually ENJOY what you're doing? Sounds like you're bored. For me, it's the opposite. I'm so concentrated I forget to take breaks.
Could it be that you approach composing as something tedious/obligatory?


----------



## gohrev (Jan 16, 2021)

Andrajas said:


> So for some time now, I’ve noticed that I’m getting more and more sleepy when composing. This leads to more breaks and I usually can’t work for very long before I need to step away from the computer. Feels like I’m falling asleep sometimes at the screen. I would say this happens more during the day than later at night.
> 
> I’m still quite young, I exercise regularly and I’m currently in my best shape ever. I eat well etc.
> 
> ...


This may sounds really obvious, but are you sure you're getting enough fresh air in that room?


----------



## Saxer (Jan 16, 2021)

I walk around while listening and move as much as I can. And it's good to avoid a dark background behind/around the screen. Screen light is very tiering.


----------



## Andrajas (Jan 16, 2021)

Mark_Kouznetsov said:


> Do you actually ENJOY what you're doing? Sounds like you're bored. For me, it's the opposite. I'm so concentrated I forget to take breaks.
> Could it be that you approach composing as something tedious/obligatory?


Of course I do  I mean , somedays are more fun than others depending on the task, but never do I feel like , damn this is so boring. But I understand your point tho.




berlin87 said:


> This may sounds really obvious, but are you sure you're getting enough fresh air in that room?


Hmm why didn't I think of that? sound indeed obvious. I sit in a small apartment, it makes sense that it doesn't get enough fresh air. Will try open my windows more often to see


----------



## Andrajas (Jan 16, 2021)

Saxer said:


> I walk around while listening and move as much as I can. And it's good to avoid a dark background behind/around the screen. Screen light is very tiering.


good tips! will apply that as well! thanks!


----------



## chillbot (Jan 16, 2021)

Do you use headphones? I can't wear my snoozerphones without zzzzz.... fuzzy little soft ear pillows so cozy.

And on a separate note, mild dehydration can make you quite sleepy, making sure you drink plenty of water helps stay alert. And with the latency you need to drink the water 30-60 minutes before you are getting tired.


----------



## Andrajas (Jan 16, 2021)

chillbot said:


> Do you use headphones? I can't wear my snoozerphones without zzzzz.... fuzzy little soft ear pillows so cozy.
> 
> And on a separate note, mild dehydration can make you quite sleepy, making sure you drink plenty of water helps stay alert. And with the latency you need to drink the water 30-60 minutes before you are getting tired.


Hehe yes, I use headphones! 

thanks for the tip, will try drinking more water as well


----------



## christianobermaier (Jan 16, 2021)

And since you'll be constantly running to get rid of that very water, you'll get more exercise too. Kills two birds with one stone.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 16, 2021)

berlin87 said:


> This may sounds really obvious, but are you sure you're getting enough fresh air in that room?


I opened my windows after reading this


----------



## MartinH. (Jan 16, 2021)

Andrajas said:


> So for some time now, I’ve noticed that I’m getting more and more sleepy when composing. This leads to more breaks and I usually can’t work for very long before I need to step away from the computer. Feels like I’m falling asleep sometimes at the screen. I would say this happens more during the day than later at night.
> 
> I’m still quite young, I exercise regularly and I’m currently in my best shape ever. I eat well etc.
> 
> ...



Yeah I can relate. There are a hand full of tasks, composing or sounddesign being among them, that will eventually trigger a sudden and unusually intense fatigue for me. Not at all related to boredom, if anything it's from being slightly overwhelmed. And it's really sudden compared to normal ways of getting tired/sleepy. Nothing except taking a break seems to help. In general I can recommend a light therapy lamp next to your screen (not fully cranked, more like if there was a window with indirect light), to be a bit more awake and not get seasonal affective disorder in low-light environments. But it doesn't help against this kind of fatigue. 

Has anyone ever heard of this?: 




__





Directed attention fatigue - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





I was wondering if this might be related. But with all those citation needed/unreliable comments on the page, I'm not sure how far this is reaching into pseudo science territory.


----------



## scoringdreams (Jan 16, 2021)

Andrajas said:


> So for some time now, I’ve noticed that I’m getting more and more sleepy when composing. This leads to more breaks and I usually can’t work for very long before I need to step away from the computer. Feels like I’m falling asleep sometimes at the screen. I would say this happens more during the day than later at night.
> 
> I’m still quite young, I exercise regularly and I’m currently in my best shape ever. I eat well etc.
> 
> ...


Standing desks are in trend now, throw in a thread mill and you'll get both productive and fit at the same time...


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Jan 16, 2021)

This happens to me as well . Though i am on a few medications. I know exactly what you mean. 

A couple of things to look at- your sleep - You could have Sleep Apnea (easily fixable) or a remote possibility of Diabetes , probably type 1. 

Get them checked to rule them out, I am not trying to scare you, it is probably not diabetes - but these are the things to look at if you find it happening alot. 

Do you drink alot of Diet Soda / Cola etc ?


----------



## Michel Simons (Jan 16, 2021)

scoringdreams said:


> Standing desks are in trend now, throw in a thread mill and you'll get both productive and fit at the same time...


And you can power your computer as well.


----------



## Uiroo (Jan 16, 2021)

How many hours do you sleep, do you drink alcohol, smoke weed or drink coffee later in the day? 

7,5 hours of sleep should be the absolute minimum, along with no alcohol, weed or coffee at least 6 hours before you go to bed. If you're still getting sleepy, see the doctor.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 16, 2021)

Yeah, this happens to me when I have to read/study things I don't care about but *have* to do. It's why I can't finish an education, I simply can't focus on any such things without literally falling asleep. It's not boring, it's just sleep-inducing. Fun fact, I can study code while _walking on a treadmill _and still lose consciousness.

In my case it has zero to do with time spent sleeping, air, exercise or whatever and there's nothing I can do short of use drugs to stop it from happening. As that's not an option, frequent walks it is.

I sincerely hope this isn't the case with you, as that would mean the act of composing is of itself sleep-inducing to you. If so, I suggest seeking out a doctor or experimenting by yourself. Maybe change up the way you work.


EDIT: Holy hell Martin, that's really interesting. Very relatable.


----------



## Andrajas (Jan 16, 2021)

To clarify, Im not taking any drugs, drinking much alcohol, I drink some coffee of course but no crazy amount. Sleep is very inconsistent. Definitely more toward 6 hours , but more during weekend if needed. As I said, I'm in good shape, definitely not overweight and I'm working out in the gym. Like 12 % body fat.

My guess after this thread is probably the air in my room. When I think about it, it could improve. So I'm gonna work on that. If I still have issues, I may have to seek help .

But I'm not to worried as for now.


----------



## Uiroo (Jan 16, 2021)

Andrajas said:


> To clarify, Im not taking any drugs, drinking much alcohol, I drink some coffee of course but no crazy amount. Sleep is very inconsistent. Definitely more toward 6 hours , but more during weekend if needed. As I said, I'm in good shape, definitely not overweight and I'm working out in the gym. Like 12 % body fat.
> 
> My guess after this thread is probably the air in my room. When I think about it, it could improve. So I'm gonna work on that. If I still have issues, I may have to seek help .
> 
> But I'm not to worried as for now.


6 hours isn't enough (except for when you have a very, very rare gene), and you can't make up for it during the weekend, sleep doesn't work that way. 
So basically you're constantly sleep deprived during the week.


----------



## Andrajas (Jan 16, 2021)

Uiroo said:


> 6 hours isn't enough (except for when you have a very, very rare gene), and you can't make up for it during the weekend, sleep doesn't work that way.
> So basically you're constantly sleep deprived during the week.


Maybe you know more about this than me, but if I feel its easier to get up from bed with 6 hours sleep rather than 7,5-8 hours, its still an issue?


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jan 16, 2021)

Stand up desk with a plush mat
Espresso and tons of water


----------



## manifest (Jan 16, 2021)

Even though I know a few people who can function extremely effectively under less sleep, statistically speaking, you're likely not one of them and you'd feel the benefits relatively quickly from gaining more sleep. 

There is a modern book on sleep, Why We Sleep by Matthew Walker, that details the relevant science behind sleep. The general prescription is now more commonly accepted at ~8hrs for a full rest. Albeit, uninterrupted, no caffeine in the system, no lights on in the room, no sounds, etc. It's also important to figure out what your rhythms are. For example, you may think you only need 6hrs because you keep waking up at 6AM, but in reality, you needed to sleep at 10PM to match your wakeup time at 6AM to get your full dose of sleep. For example, I wake up at 8AM regardless of when I sleep (unless heavily sleep deprived), so if I don't sleep by 12, I can feel the significant shift in my willpower, attention, etc. Another thought, short afternoon naps are crucial as well, so is your diet. Are you actually getting everything you need to feed your brain and body?

With all of that said, a completely different angle is to make sure that you're refining your compositional process to feel engaged and involved. For example, for me, it's crucial that I'm not just playing around in the DAW and clicking around, trying random things. If I'm playing the keys, that's a significant step up in grabbing my direct attention. If I'm singing/developing ideas in my head, I'm much more awake and attentive. Maybe start by tracking/logging when you're noticing your energy slumps and what you're exactly doing during that time, being as specific as you can. You may also come to the realization that your compositional process is not YET true enough to you and you may need to try from multiple angles to see what keeps you engaged. My highest recommendation would be to make sure you are singing what you are hearing/playing in the DAW, whether it's outloud or just in your head (it doesn't matter if you can sing or not, it's about connecting yourself physically and mentally to the music). This ensures that you're actually feeling the music, making choices from within, that you're thinking of ideas on a rhythmic grid rather than abstract play which can lead to boredom. 

As always, nothing is ultimate, you must find what works for you.


----------



## RogiervG (Jan 16, 2021)

I can relate, not with making music, but with listening and watching a video on e.g. youtube. (discussion/instruction/techdemo/live something).
Somehow i fall asleep quite often, during those videos. I want to remain awake, but i just can't. 
i have to watch a movie at least twice because of this 
It's not a deep sleep, just very shallow and short (few minutes). But still....
Is it the monotone sound? the pace in which it is done? combination? seating position? etc..
I don't use earphones, and have enough air in the room. in case you wonder..

So maybe we have the same issue, but not at the same activity (although music related).
My guess is, after long thinking.. the seating position, how tired you are, the general mood, and nutricion might be a factor too.. (having a warm cup of tea, sometimes gives me a languid feeling)


----------



## nickhmusic (Jan 16, 2021)

Andrajas said:


> So for some time now, I’ve noticed that I’m getting more and more sleepy when composing. This leads to more breaks and I usually can’t work for very long before I need to step away from the computer. Feels like I’m falling asleep sometimes at the screen. I would say this happens more during the day than later at night.
> 
> I’m still quite young, I exercise regularly and I’m currently in my best shape ever. I eat well etc.
> 
> ...


I've often found keeping the room slightly colder than is comfortable helps keep me from entering that slumber mode, where I'm staring at a fader in Cubase for longer than necessary and only making crap decisions. Getting up and walking around is massively helpful. Doing something totally different for 5/10 minutes is helpful too. But sleeping, even for a few minutes can do wonders.


----------



## fourier (Jan 16, 2021)

For what it's worth; I've been working home office now for pretty much 11 months straight, very much a change from a lifestyle of frequent travels and meetings across Europe. I've always spent plenty of time in front of computers, but never at the level now, and I've never felt more fatigued and sleepy than I did the last half year. 

In December my company introduced a "meeting-free hour" right after lunch break, giving us the option of taking 1.5 hours to get out and about, promoting getting daylight and fresh air. To me, this has very much improved my quality of life as it is.

As for other things, iron deficiency is something a lot of people can have without fully knowing it - and water, as mentioned here, is key.


----------



## Jaap (Jan 16, 2021)

Very good and interesting points and a few years ago I had a sort like issue. The things that helped me are the already mentioned air in the room, enough water drinking (and I eat every 3 hours a piece of fruit as well) and a sit standing desk (sort of improvised this) which helped a lot. Having to sit in a higher and more active position helped me a lot and also the option to work standing.

But the biggest win I think came that I moved away the screens. I have 2 screens, one touch screen and a bigger regular screen which is standing above the touch (half lying) and that main bigger screen is I think almost 2 arm lengths at least away from me. What I noticed is that I don't have this "narrow" vision anymore where I just stared more intense to the screen. Now it's more natural and my eyes and vision are more regular and less narrowing. I noticed the difference when I worked a bit on the laptop during the summer period and I immediatly had that narrow view again and the quicker fatique just popped in immediatly.
Just my 2 cents


----------



## dzilizzi (Jan 16, 2021)

berlin87 said:


> This may sounds really obvious, but are you sure you're getting enough fresh air in that room?


This was also what I was thinking. Computers produce a lot of heat and we tend to close the windows to keep out sounds. It can get very stuffy in my studio. You probably aren't getting enough air.


----------



## Niah2 (Jan 16, 2021)

Andrajas said:


> Maybe you know more about this than me, but if I feel its easier to get up from bed with 6 hours sleep rather than 7,5-8 hours, its still an issue?


When I sleep more hours than usual I wake up tired, so I can relate. Having said that, I need to sleep at least 8 hours to feel good. I believe it's individual for each one of us. Also the quality of sleep is important too, not just how many hours you are sleeping. But I am not a doctor.


----------



## Nate Johnson (Jan 16, 2021)

8 hours??? Its been a year and half since I got sleep like that. Same exact amount of time my son has been alive...hmmmmmm. Correlation?😆

but seriously, for me, water is the key to everything. I try to drink all day long and for sure I notice my energy disappear when I don’t keep up with it!


----------



## szczaw (Jan 16, 2021)

Mark_Kouznetsov said:


> Sounds like you're bored.


It's either the above or lethargy.


----------



## darcvision (Jan 16, 2021)

100% can relate this when i'm composing music at night(between 19.00-20.00 pm) after working. 30 minutes later, i feel so sleepy and tired. then i do procastination like browsing, watching, or open my phone. 

Maybe you guys are right, drinking water is the best solution to make you stay awake.


----------



## gyprock (Jan 17, 2021)

I find composing lullabies puts me to sleep.


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 17, 2021)

This used to happen to me and I just thought the cause was because my music was the greatest sedative created by humankind.

Then I realised the problem was likely that my room was too hot with no ventilation and I needed to drink more water.


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Jan 17, 2021)

As mentioned above iron deficiency os something to watch. I was seriously worried by having times of strange and heavy fatigue. After consulting a doctor and making some blood check a deficiency of iron has been diagnosed. After consuming iron pills regularly it was like a switch turned on and my energy was back again. I'm vegetarian so in this case it's even more important to supply the body with additional iron and also vitamin b12.


----------



## el-bo (Jan 17, 2021)

Occam's razor = more sleep

There have been some good tips offered, regarding fresh air, movement breaks, standing desks, better hydration, nutrition etc. etc. And while you should definitely think about incorporating all of those into your life, none of them trump adequate quantity and quality of sleep.

And not to make any assumptions about your life and the amount of free-time you have, but if your body tells you to sleep (And discounting the possibility of drowsiness due to other lifestyle factors), then perhaps just sleep. A NASA nap might be all the recharge you need. And if you end up falling asleep for hours, you probably needed to 





__





NASA Naps | Science Mission Directorate


NASA-supported sleep researchers are learning new and surprising things about naps.




science.nasa.gov


----------



## Daryl (Jan 17, 2021)

Andrajas said:


> So for some time now, I’ve noticed that I’m getting more and more sleepy when composing. This leads to more breaks and I usually can’t work for very long before I need to step away from the computer. Feels like I’m falling asleep sometimes at the screen. I would say this happens more during the day than later at night.
> 
> I’m still quite young, I exercise regularly and I’m currently in my best shape ever. I eat well etc.
> 
> ...


Try composing away from the computer. Then it's more a case of typing up your notes when you sit down in your studio..


----------



## MartinH. (Jan 17, 2021)

I usually sleep as long as I can (within reason) and without an alarm clock. Sometimes that's 4 hours, sometimes that's 8. I'm usually tired either way. And except sleep apnea I've ruled out almost everything that was mentioned here. If you can fix your tiredness with simple stuff like drinking more water, consider yourself lucky.

I'm tired and just drank my second coffee. Then I opened up a window, and now I'm cold and tired...




Shiirai said:


> Yeah, this happens to me when I have to read/study things I don't care about but *have* to do. It's why I can't finish an education, I simply can't focus on any such things without literally falling asleep. It's not boring, it's just sleep-inducing. Fun fact, I can study code while _walking on a treadmill _and still lose consciousness.


Wow, that sounds like a more extreme version of something that I've experienced. Back in school when I had to study for history class, I regularly fell asleep with the book on my lap.
At times where I've battled with being unable to fall asleep at night, I started reading "The C Programming Language" by Brian Kernighan and Dennis Ritchie, and I'd fall asleep after about one page usually.

Have you ever checked if you meet any criteria for narcolepsy? I don't know much about that, but falling asleep while on a treadmill sounds unusual. When that happens do you keel over and hit the ground or do you wake up the moment your muscles start relaxing like the typical microsleep (while driving etc.)?



Shiirai said:


> In my case it has zero to do with time spent sleeping, air, exercise or whatever and there's nothing I can do short of use drugs to stop it from happening. As that's not an option, frequent walks it is.
> 
> I sincerely hope this isn't the case with you, as that would mean the act of composing is of itself sleep-inducing to you. If so, I suggest seeking out a doctor or experimenting by yourself. Maybe change up the way you work.
> 
> ...


I'm also sure what I'm experiencing has nothing to do with external parameters and everything to do with what I'm doing/watching. For example I _never _fall asleep from movies, just doesn't happen. But when I'm watching a tutorial video or video course, I get so sleepy, that eventually sleep becomes inevitable. It also happens when reading certain types of things, like studying programming stuff. Definitely has nothing to do with being engaged or not, these are usually all things that I watch/read because I _want _to learn more about them, not stuff I _have _to get into my head. I've always had that and never noticed anything making an impact on this.

Have you ever noticed daytime correlations on this? Specifically falling asleep less easily from focused attention during the last ~3 hours of your day?


----------



## studioj (Jan 17, 2021)

I would recommend getting a carbon dioxide meter for your room if the open windows tend to help. That way you can see when the CO2 levels start to get high, which can definitely be a cause of sleepiness. It can sometimes only take about an hour for levels to get a little high (above 1000) in a small-ish well sealed room with one person working.


----------



## tc9000 (Jan 17, 2021)

Can I suggest getting a snoring app for your phone? Let it record your sleeping for a few nights. Costs nothing and may point you toward a possible cause. Daytime sleepyness should be investigated and can be dangerous if you drive / operate heavy machinery etc.


----------



## tc9000 (Jan 17, 2021)

This is good though - you've made me realise my little home office / studio is basically a CO2 killing jar 

_"Headaches, impaired mental function, lethargy, and even reduced school attendance have all been linked to high carbon dioxide concentrations that many people are exposed to in their daily lives for hours at a time."_

I'm going to look into to improving ventilation in here for reals!


----------



## thesteelydane (Jan 27, 2021)

A couple of years back I was suffering from immense tiredness all the time, but especially in the afternoon. To make a long story short I completely changed my diet and started exercising. In less than 2 weeks the tiredness that had made me miserable for years was gone. It was truly life changing. It’s all about a stable blood sugar, and that’s mostly down to diet.


----------



## MartinH. (Jan 27, 2021)

thesteelydane said:


> A couple of years back I was suffering from immense tiredness all the time, but especially in the afternoon. To make a long story short I completely changed my diet and started exercising. In less than 2 weeks the tiredness that had made me miserable for years was gone. It was truly life changing. It’s all about a stable blood sugar, and that’s mostly down to diet.



Would you say doing a keto diet for a couple months and _not _experiencing an improvement of tiredness is enough proof to rule out diet as a cause?


----------



## thesteelydane (Jan 27, 2021)

MartinH. said:


> Would you say doing a keto diet for a couple months and _not _experiencing an improvement of tiredness is enough proof to rule out diet as a cause?


I’m not a doctor, but if anything a keto diet would make you more tired, I think. Low blood sugar is a known side effect of a keto diet.

What I did was really simple: only 3 meals a day, no snacks. Meals mostly a decent amount of lean protein and lots of fibrous vegetables. After a few weeks you can slowly re-introduce carbs like bread and pasta if you want, but personally I have more energy if I focus on protein and veg. And obviously no processed food or sugar.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jan 27, 2021)

If you are sleepy, also try taking vitamin D3. I live in a very sunny place, but since I usually wear sunscreen and mostly work indoors, I don't get enough D. When I take it regularly, I can feel the difference. Or more that when a miss a couple days, I really notice I'm tired. I also take B12 which helps with some of the aches and pains.


----------



## SergeD (Jan 27, 2021)

If your face turns green and green spots having roots appear on your nails, then opening the windows, as already suggested, is essential to evacuate the CO2 and remain 100% human


----------



## dzilizzi (Jan 27, 2021)

SergeD said:


> If your face turns green and green spots having roots appear on your nails, then opening the windows, as already suggested, is essential to evacuate the CO2 and remain 100% human


Are there other options?


----------



## PaulieDC (Jan 27, 2021)

chillbot said:


> Do you use headphones? I can't wear my snoozerphones without zzzzz.... fuzzy little soft ear pillows so cozy.
> 
> And on a separate note, mild dehydration can make you quite sleepy, making sure you drink plenty of water helps stay alert. And with the latency you need to drink the water 30-60 minutes before you are getting tired.


Oh my goodness, throwing those big padded 650 cans on my head will send me down... head down on the keyboard. Right there with you.

+1 on dehydration... as if living in Arizona isn't bad enough, caffeine can accelerate dehydration as well. I'll keep a huge glass of water next to my coffee cup, which presents its own problems in 30 minutes or so (and every 30 minutes after THAT).


----------



## SergeD (Jan 27, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> Are there other options?


Of course, second option; Run, run, and don't look back, fuel your body with oxygen. According to science, while weight only 2% of the body, the brain consumes up to 20% of its oxygen.

I would also add, at least when you get older, that doing cognitive tasks in the afternoon is almost a waste of time. Your stomach already monopolizes a bunch of energy for his own needs. Morning has plenty of available energy to offer, while the night open up the inner world where creativity may find new paths to explore.

Oh, there is a poster of Chucky on my wall that keeps my eyes wide opened


----------



## dzilizzi (Jan 27, 2021)

SergeD said:


> Of course, second option; Run, run, and don't look back, fuel your body with oxygen. According to science, while weight only 2% of the body, the brain consumes up to 20% of its oxygen.
> 
> I would also add, at least when you get older, that doing cognitive tasks in the afternoon is almost a waste of time. Your stomach already monopolizes a bunch of energy for his own needs. Morning has plenty of available energy to offer, while the night open up the inner world where creativity may find new paths to explore.
> 
> Oh, there is a poster of Chucky on my wall that keeps my eyes wide opened


Oh, no, I meant about being human. 






SergeD said:


> is essential to evacuate the CO2 and remain 100% human



What if I become 50% human, what else can I be? I'm hoping for something that isn't falling apart so easy with age....


----------



## AMBi (Jan 27, 2021)

thesteelydane said:


> A couple of years back I was suffering from immense tiredness all the time, but especially in the afternoon. To make a long story short I completely changed my diet and started exercising. In less than 2 weeks the tiredness that had made me miserable for years was gone. It was truly life changing. It’s all about a stable blood sugar, and that’s mostly down to diet.


Afternoon sleepiness has been a thing for me for years since my body got so used to afternoon naps after school. I tend to remain wide awake throughout the night after a nap though so it can be useful sometimes.
I need to try this so I can stop relying on them.


----------



## Kony (Jan 27, 2021)

It's also not unnatural to want to have a quick nap after lunch - eg food coma. I noticed this happening quite a bit after I reached a certain age - and, like you, at first I thought there was something wrong with me. 

If you have a choice, why not choose to have a power nap after lunch? It makes sense that some Mediterranean countries have siestas built into their routine. 

George Costanza was onto something by building a bed into his desk here. Looking forward to any bed-desk updates in the "show me your desk" thread"!


----------



## MartinH. (Jan 28, 2021)

lol, watch this with sound: 









My life is hell+9gag. Can anyone relate? - Funny


7,525 points • 448 comments




9gag.com





too real...


----------



## Chornobyl (Apr 26, 2021)

Same thing happens to me. I get excited and relaxed at the same time when composing or producing that I get so relaxed and get very sleepy


----------



## robgb (Apr 26, 2021)

Andrajas said:


> So for some time now, I’ve noticed that I’m getting more and more sleepy when composing. This leads to more breaks and I usually can’t work for very long before I need to step away from the computer. Feels like I’m falling asleep sometimes at the screen. I would say this happens more during the day than later at night.
> 
> I’m still quite young, I exercise regularly and I’m currently in my best shape ever. I eat well etc.
> 
> ...


Do a sleep study. This used to happen to me and it turned out I have severe sleep apnea. I now use a CPAP machine and it has changed my life.


----------



## Chornobyl (Apr 26, 2021)

robgb said:


> Do a sleep study. This used to happen to me and it turned out I have severe sleep apnea. I now use a CPAP machine and it has changed my life.


Good thing you reminded me of it. That’s exactly what I have, was tested about 4 years ago, was given cpap machine, didn’t see much change in energy and had hard time falling asleep due to machine being noisy was uncomfortable, ( I like to sleep on my stomach with my face to the side ) and with the cpap hose and mask was almost impossible for me to get comfortable and sleepy.
But I got the machine in the basement somewhere, might give it a try again


----------



## robgb (Apr 26, 2021)

Chornobyl said:


> Good thing you reminded me of it. That’s exactly what I have, was tested about 4 years ago, was given cpap machine, didn’t see much change in energy and had hard time falling asleep due to machine being noisy was uncomfortable, ( I like to sleep on my stomach with my face to the side ) and with the cpap hose and mask was almost impossible for me to get comfortable and sleepy.
> But I got the machine in the basement somewhere, might give it a try again


It takes time to get used to it. I've been using mine for about ten years now. Took me several weeks to adapt. Would I rather sleep without it? Sure. But it's no longer a huge inconvenience.


----------



## LamaRose (Apr 26, 2021)

You need to get [email protected] therefore your mind will always be in conflict and you will never rest again.


----------



## MartinH. (Apr 27, 2021)

robgb said:


> Do a sleep study. This used to happen to me and it turned out I have severe sleep apnea. I now use a CPAP machine and it has changed my life.


I wonder if it would be possible to find out more easily whether you have sleep apnea by pointing a portable recorder at your head and looking at the waveform in the morning. If you stopped breathing, there should be some noticable irregularities I'd imagine?!


----------



## robgb (Apr 27, 2021)

MartinH. said:


> I wonder if it would be possible to find out more easily whether you have sleep apnea by pointing a portable recorder at your head and looking at the waveform in the morning. If you stopped breathing, there should be some noticable irregularities I'd imagine?!


You can do that, but it won't allow doctors to diagnose the severity and decide how to treat it.


----------



## SyMTiK (Apr 27, 2021)

I was lucky enough to find a house with some friends in Boston this past year that was large enough to use an extra room as a dedicated studio, as apposed to having a bedroom studio. Sadly once I move to LA in January with some friends I might not have this same luxury, but definitely trying to find a similar situation if possible  I found that having a workspace in a room that is not where you sleep is good for productivity - your mind tends to associate the room you sleep in with rest, and therefore you are more likely to feel unmotivated in such an environment. I also find that fresh air is important, and trying to get outside regularly on my breaks has helped tremendously. Every time I have gone for a walk on a nice day, I get flooded with new ideas and motivation to get back to work


----------



## gohrev (Sep 20, 2021)

@Andrajas I'm reviving this thread because I have found the cure to my sudden onset of yawning and feeling tired/drowsy while working behind the computer.

To go short: I bought a carbon monoxide detector to make sure I work in a well-ventilated environment. Although it's perfectly safe to work in a room with a CO2 level of up to 1000 PPM, I noticed I get very yawny once the meter indicates 800 PPM.

No problem: Get up, stretch your legs, open a window and drink some water. Within minutes, you're good to continue working. Having a constant supply of fresh air (e.g. window ajar) helps keeping the values close to 400PPM.

Below you see two pics of my little detector. I bought it at Amazon for €70.











It also shows the temperature (Fahrenheit optional) and the humidity levels. I'm very happy with it


----------



## d.healey (Sep 20, 2021)

gohrev said:


> carbon monoxide


No no no no no no


----------



## gohrev (Sep 20, 2021)

d.healey said:


> No no no no no no


please do enlighten me/us


----------



## ka00 (Sep 20, 2021)

gohrev said:


> please do enlighten me/us


It says CO2, which is carbon dioxide. Maybe that’s what he means. Carbon Monoxide is different and deadly.


----------



## davidnaroth (Sep 20, 2021)

Andrajas said:


> So for some time now, I’ve noticed that I’m getting more and more sleepy when composing. This leads to more breaks and I usually can’t work for very long before I need to step away from the computer. Feels like I’m falling asleep sometimes at the screen. I would say this happens more during the day than later at night.
> 
> I’m still quite young, I exercise regularly and I’m currently in my best shape ever. I eat well etc.
> 
> ...


do you sleep well at night? I experience the same thing, especially after lunch or dinner. But ive recently found I have really bad sleep, waking up anywhere from 6-8 times a night. Im doing a sleep study in the next 2 weeks to hopefully solve it and get back on track, but boy is it exhausting. I hate napping so I avoid it.


----------



## MartinH. (Sep 20, 2021)

davidnaroth said:


> do you sleep well at night? I experience the same thing, especially after lunch or dinner. But ive recently found I have really bad sleep, waking up anywhere from 6-8 times a night. Im doing a sleep study in the next 2 weeks to hopefully solve it and get back on track, but boy is it exhausting. I hate napping so I avoid it.


I'd be interested to hear about the results of that study and if/how it helped you.


----------



## davidnaroth (Sep 20, 2021)

MartinH. said:


> I'd be interested to hear about the results of that study and if/how it helped you.


yeah totally! me too haha, I was pretty excited to hear that it could be a sleep disorder because for the longest time I thought that it was just the way it was, or I was getting older or something. The last time I can recall getting a good nights sleep and feeling rested and energized the next day was maybe 7-8 years ago.


----------



## gohrev (Sep 20, 2021)

ka00 said:


> It says CO2, which is carbon dioxide. Maybe that’s what he means. Carbon Monoxide is different and deadly.


thank _you_, ka00


----------



## MartinH. (Sep 20, 2021)

gohrev said:


> @Andrajas I'm reviving this thread because I have found the cure to my sudden onset of yawning and feeling tired/drowsy while working behind the computer.
> 
> To go short: I bought a carbon monoxide detector to make sure I work in a well-ventilated environment. Although it's perfectly safe to work in a room with a CO2 level of up to 1000 PPM, I noticed I get very yawny once the meter indicates 800 PPM.
> 
> No problem: Get up, stretch your legs, open a window and drink some water. Within minutes, you're good to continue working. Having a constant supply of fresh air (e.g. window ajar) helps keeping the values close to 400PPM.


Thanks for the recommendation. This sounds interesting, might be worth experimenting with. Have you ever tried measuring how the levels change while you sleep?





davidnaroth said:


> yeah totally! me too haha, I was pretty excited to hear that it could be a sleep disorder because for the longest time I thought that it was just the way it was, or I was getting older or something. The last time I can recall getting a good nights sleep and feeling rested and energized the next day was maybe 7-8 years ago.


Sounds very familiar! Will you be checked with some take-home device or do you have to sleep at some other place than usual? The fear of the later is what always made think it's pointless to have my sleep professionally examined because whenever I sleep somewhere else I have comically bad sleep quality. Like for example I've had a night at a hotel where I only slept 1 hour and lay awake the rest of the night. And that was without having cables strapped to me and feeling like I'm being watched. I can't imagine sleeping at all under "lab conditions". But afaik the tech has come a fair bit farther and they can do more measurements with take home devices now.


----------



## NekujaK (Sep 20, 2021)

Age is a factor too, regarding evergy level and endurance. For most of my life, I've been a night owl who basically thrived on just 5 hours of sleep a night. But as I moved thru my 50s and recently entered my 60s, I've noticed a sharp reduction in my ability to stay up late anymore. Nowadays, I find the morning hours to be my most productive and creative - something I would've considered unthinkable in my youth!

So listen to your body. Maybe there are other times during the day or night when your mind and body have more stamina and energy.


----------



## gohrev (Sep 20, 2021)

MartinH. said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. This sounds interesting, might be worth experimenting with. Have you ever tried measuring how the levels change while you sleep?



I have: With the window ajar and the door to the bedroom closed, the PPM value remained between 520 and 650, which is well in the _green zone_.

(I like to sleep with a cracked window in the bleak of winter, so it should be fine in a few months, too)


----------



## davidnaroth (Sep 20, 2021)

MartinH. said:


> Sounds very familiar! Will you be checked with some take-home device or do you have to sleep at some other place than usual? The fear of the later is what always made think it's pointless to have my sleep professionally examined because whenever I sleep somewhere else I have comically bad sleep quality. Like for example I've had a night at a hotel where I only slept 1 hour and lay awake the rest of the night. And that was without having cables strapped to me and feeling like I'm being watched. I can't imagine sleeping at all under "lab conditions". But afaik the tech has come a fair bit farther and they can do more measurements with take home devices now.


I did an at home sleep test, but I was told that that only really tests for severe sleep apnea and most of the time cannot pickup mild sleep apnea or any other type of sleep disorder. So mine came back inconclusive. Ill be doing an in person one soon where they monitor brain waves and all that stuff. A friend of mine did it and he said they give you a sleeping pill if you have insomnia or have trouble sleeping outside of home. I probably will need that as even with the at home one, there were a bunch of wires I put on myself and a device, it was super uncomfortable and I woke up a lot just from that lol.


----------



## Craig Duke (Sep 22, 2021)

A very good talk by Dr. Robert Stickgold (professor of psychiatry at the Harvard Medical School and the Beth Israel Deaconess Medical Center) on the functions of sleep. The memory maintenance and consolidation that occurs during sleep is interesting and important.
Sleep, Memory, and Dreams​


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 22, 2021)

Having re-read this thread I'd like to re-iterate that apart from the obviously most important part - getting enough sleep - what really cured my chronic tiredness was to have a long hard look at my diet, and make permanent healthy changes towards stabilising my blood sugar throughout the day. It made a profound difference in my life, and yes, I still enjoy a beer and a burger, just less often, which means I enjoy it more when I do have it. Most things we do are habit based, and as time went on I noticed that what I craved when I was hungry was healthy food, instead of the junk I used to crave - because it gives me energy instead of robbing me of it. As Penn Jilette put it, "I still eat what I want, but what I want has changed". 

Just throwing it out there in case it can help someone else.


----------

